# Rustic Escentuals



## SueSoap (Sep 9, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with Rustic Escentuals?  They seem to have a nice selection of FOs, but I know nothing about them.


----------



## judymoody (Sep 9, 2012)

They are one of my favorite FO suppliers

With every order you can select two sample sized FOs for free.

They ship really fast and tuck little gifts in your package (candy, pen).

I prefer EOs but I do like a higher % of the FOs I've tried from them than from some other suppliers.  Off the top of my head, I really liked lemon verbena, apple jack & peel, sea island grapefruit, satsuma (wonderful!), warm vanilla nutmeg, clementine lavender, bamboo sugar cane, forbidden fruit, avalanche, yuzu, neroli, OMH.


----------



## Genny (Sep 9, 2012)

They're a pretty good supplier & have pretty good customer service.  I like the free gifts that you get with each order


----------



## new12soap (Sep 10, 2012)

Love them, good product good service!


----------



## spm100169 (Oct 10, 2012)

I love their fast shipping, good customer service and the free fragrance oils!


----------



## Relle (Oct 10, 2012)

I was trying to figure out this for O/S mail - 

Special Note regarding shipping Fragrance Oils 
For Domestic and International Mail, the Post Office defines the following: 

Liquids above 200°F are not considered hazardous. 
Combustible Liquids are those with a flashpoint between 141°F - 199°F. 
Flammable Liquids are defined as those with a flashpoint below 141°F. 

International Mail: 
You are prohibited from shipping anything below 200°F via International mail. You can ship Combustible Liquids via UPS Internationally and they are not considered hazardous.

Am I reading this correctly or missing something - Can't send anything below 200F, then they say you can send combustables which are - 141F-199F. Not sure which it is - seems confusing to me.


----------



## chicklet (Nov 8, 2012)

Does Rustic Escentuals sell to hobbyists or are they strictly wholesale?


----------



## judymoody (Nov 8, 2012)

They sell retail. I'm a hobbyist and I buy from them.


----------



## chicklet (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks, judymoody.  Getting my order together now.


----------

